# Five Ten Schuhe



## Neuling68 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Five Ten Schuhen?
Die sehen so hart und klobig aus.
Gibt es irgendeine Alternative? Denn ich habe auch sehr schmale Füsse. 

Grüsse
Alex


----------



## 4mate (17. Juni 2012)

Five ten müssen her. Aber welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (17. Juni 2012)

Hol dir Five Ten. Gibt nix besseres auf dem Markt!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Juni 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Five Ten Schuhen?
> Die sehen so hart und klobig aus.
> ...



Ich dachte auch anfangs, eine günstigere Alternative würde auch gehen, aber leider musste ich mich eines Besseren belehren lassen 
Hab mir dann die* Five Ten - Karver Women* gekauft
www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidu...Karver-Womens-Schuh-2011-ash-grey::25609.html
Die sind speziell für die etwas schmaleren Damenfüße gemacht. Sehen zwar auch "klobig" aus, aber sie passen perfekt an meinen schmalen Fuß. Größen fallen normal aus. Habe Größe 36 und die Five Ten in Gr. 3.5 passen perfekt. Im Sommer, wenn´s richtig schön heiß ist, dann wird es in den Schuhen recht warm (leider ein kleines Manko, aber erträglich). Im Winter dagegen kann man diese getrost auch anziehen, die dicke Sohle läßt so schnell keine Kälte an die Füße  Vom Grip der Sohle auf dem Plattformpedal kann ich nur schwärmen, da hat mich der Five Ten wirklich überzeugt. Die Five Ten sind echt schon 

Alternativ gäbe es jetzt aber auch von TEVA den Links Bikeschuh
www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05/05/teva-links-2011/
Aber über den kann ich jetzt nix sagen... nur das er, im Vergleich zum Five Ten, doch was teurer ist


----------



## Honigblume (17. Juni 2012)

Ich kann den 5.10 auch vorbehaltlos empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden und der Grip auf dem Pedal ist nicht zu vergleichen mit Skateschuhen.


----------



## Veloce (17. Juni 2012)

Aussehen hin und her aber der Grip von den 5.10 ist genial .


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9610341"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Aussehen hin und her aber der Grip von den 5.10 ist genial .



der Grip auf den Pedalen ist total geil, gibt nichts was da ran käme.
Aber von der Verarbeitungsqualität meiner Impact High kann ich leider gar nicht schwärmen. Frühjahr 2011 gekauft, und nun fallen sie quasi schon auseinander (die Nähte/Verklebungen vorne lösen sich und auch die Sohle, welche von den Pins ebenfalls schon ordentlich gelitten hat). Normale Wanderschuhe können das besser. Meine älteren Impact Low halten auch noch besser.
Wenn man mal laufen muss sind die 5.10 leider auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, vor allem wenn's nass ist.

Ich kauf mir keine mehr, bin zu Wanderschuhen übergegangen. Die gibt's wenigstens in wasserdicht, und manchmal finde ich es sogar ganz angenehm, wenn man den Fuß ohne Anheben noch ein wenig auf den Pedalen verrutschen kann


----------



## FreakmitHerz (17. Juni 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hab mir dann die* Five Ten - Karver Women* gekauft
> www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Schuhe/Bike-Schuhe/Five-Ten-Karver-Womens-Schuh-2011-ash-grey::25609.html
> Die sind speziell für die etwas schmaleren Damenfüße gemacht. Sehen zwar auch "klobig" aus, aber sie passen perfekt an meinen schmalen Fuß. Größen fallen normal aus. Habe Größe 36 und die Five Ten in Gr. 3.5 passen perfekt. Im Sommer, wenn´s richtig schön heiß ist, dann wird es in den Schuhen recht warm (leider ein kleines Manko, aber erträglich). Im Winter dagegen kann man diese getrost auch anziehen, die dicke Sohle läßt so schnell keine Kälte an die Füße  Vom Grip der Sohle auf dem Plattformpedal kann ich nur schwärmen, da hat mich der Five Ten wirklich überzeugt. Die Five Ten sind echt schon



Kann ich nur bestätigen... optimal für Platformpedale... man hat echt nen hammer Grip und bieten auch einen klasse Schutz 
ich würde Sie mir jederzeit wiederholen


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2012)

Binn mit meinen auch sehr zufriden hab die 
5ten impact Sam hill 

Die haben einen Super grip und sind sehr bequem


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juni 2012)

wenn dir 5.10 nicht gefällt, dann gibt es eine einfache Lösung. Der Umstieg auf Klickies  schon haste super Grip und viele andere Modelle zur Auswahl von verschiedenen Marken 
da dies aber wohl nicht die beste Lösung für jeden ist, kann ich auch nur sagen: 5.10 sind die besten Schuhe für Flatpedals die ich je anhatte. Mein gesamter Freundeskreis beim Biken schwört drauf (zumindest wenn es Flatpedals geht)
Zumal es glaube ich wichtigeres gibt, als ob der Fuss ein bisschen klobiger ausschaut oder nicht...


----------



## chorge (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Freundin fährt die Freeride Pro in weiß-blau von FiveTen. Sind weniger klobig als die Impact-Modelle, und haften dennoch enorm gut am Pedal. Leider ist die Sohle etwas weicher, was aber bei leichten Mädels kein Problem sein sollte - als Mann mit Ü80kg drückt sich das Pedal etwas in den Fuß bei den Freeride-Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Juni 2012)

Hab die 05.10 Freerider 2012er Modell in Lila, sind super bequem und der Grip auf Sudpin III ist auch super. Fallen die Größen bei allen Modellen gleich aus oder gibs da Unterschiede? Wie siehts größenmäßig bei anderen Modellen aus, ist der Five Ten Women Karver in Größe 39,5 genauso wie der Freerider in Größe 39,5?


----------



## Neuling68 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo nochmal, 

ich will die Schuhe lieber mal anprobieren, anstatt sie im Net auf Verdacht zu bestellen. Aber anscheinend gibt es keinen Laden, der die hat!?
Ich fahre schon die ganze Zeit mit Cleats. Wenns brenzelig wird, klicke ich mich aus. Habe auf der anderen Seite meiner Pedale Plattform mit Pins. Aber mit den Schuhen mit Cleats ist das einfach nicht optimal. Man rutscht ganz schön hin und her.
Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Honigblume (20. Juni 2012)

Wohnst du sehr weit weg vom Bike-discount?


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juni 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich will die Schuhe lieber mal anprobieren, anstatt sie im Net auf Verdacht zu bestellen. Aber anscheinend gibt es keinen Laden, der die hat!?
> Ich fahre schon die ganze Zeit mit Cleats. Wenns brenzelig wird, klicke ich mich aus. Habe auf der anderen Seite meiner Pedale Plattform mit Pins. Aber mit den Schuhen mit Cleats ist das einfach nicht optimal. Man rutscht ganz schön hin und her.
> ...



die Kombination klingt für mich nicht sonderlich ideal...ich weiß nun nicht welche Art von MTB du genau fährst, aber egal ob im Enduro, XC oder DH würde ich einklicken wollen, ohne erst nach der passenden Pedalseite zu suchen...denn wie du schon beschrieben hast, wird es auf der anderen Seite ja extrem wacklig.
Da würde ich fast sagen, kauf dir zusätzlich zu ein paar neuen Schuhen auch noch Plattformpedale die auf beiden Seiten den entsprechenden Halt geben...denn das Cleat nützt dir ja an der Stelle dann gar nichts mehr...
prinzipiell könntest du ja die Schuhe auch bei BMO bestellen und anprobieren, wenn es nicht passt, dann zurück schicken. Die fallen eigentlich recht normal aus


----------



## munichbikediva (20. Juni 2012)

Schuhe mit Klickies, dann kannst wenigstens auch gscheit bergauf fahren ;-)


----------



## FreakmitHerz (20. Juni 2012)

munichbikediva schrieb:


> Schuhe mit Klickies, dann kannst wenigstens auch gscheit bergauf fahren ;-)


 
Kann man mit 5.10 genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich will die Schuhe lieber mal anprobieren, anstatt sie im Net auf Verdacht zu bestellen. Aber anscheinend gibt es keinen Laden, der die hat!?
> Ich fahre schon die ganze Zeit mit Cleats. Wenns brenzelig wird, klicke ich mich aus. Habe auf der anderen Seite meiner Pedale Plattform mit Pins. Aber mit den Schuhen mit Cleats ist das einfach nicht optimal. Man rutscht ganz schön hin und her.
> ...



diese Halb-und-Halb Geschichten hab ich auch durch. Das ist für nichts wirklich optimal, weder für Klickie-Schuhe noch für "normale" Schuhe. Egal wie man es macht gerät man immer in Situationen, wo man entweder nicht schnell genug die richtige Seite vom Pedal findet, oder abrutscht, oder ungewollt einklickt, oder nicht schnell genug einklickt weil man nach dem Pedal fischt, oder...
Fürs Arbeitsradel sind die zweiseitigen Pedale optimal , für den Wald dagegen sind die gar nix. 

Ich würde dir wie Schnitte schon sagte auch raten, es auf lange Sicht gleich "ganz" zu machen. Also wenn Klick, dann ein richtiges Klickpedal mit mehrseitiger Einklickmöglichkeit, wenn Plattform, dann ein richtiges Plattformpedal mit beidseitiger Plattform-Standfläche. Alles andere nervt auf Dauer nur!

Ausprobieren ob es überhaupt taugt kannst du aber mit dem Halb/Halb Pedal schon


----------



## Neuling68 (21. Juni 2012)

Also 
1. Ich wohne ca. 4 km von Bike-Discount weg!
Haben die diese Schuhe? Habe ich noch nie bei denen geshen...
2. Ich fahre überwiegend (bisher) Touren mit Forst- und Waldwegen und ab und zu mal Trails. D.h. ich bin zu 90% eingeklickt, weil ich so einfach besser fahren kann. Stimmt, vor allem Berg auf...
3. Wenn ich solche Five Ten Schuhe kaufe, dann natürlich in Kombi mit Plattformpedale.
4. Im August fahren wir ins Zillertal, da ist es bestimmt trail-lastiger. Daher hatte ich erst die Überlegung... 
Und zu guter letzt befürchte ich, dass die Schuhe mir einfach keinen Halt für meine langen, schmalen Füsse bieten können. Selbst die Cleats-MTB- Schuhe von Specialized sind grenzwertig von der Breite. Größe 40/41, 26 cm.

Aber danke Leute für euren vielen Tipps/Hinweise!
Grüsse
Alex


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Also
> 1. Ich wohne ca. 4 km von Bike-Discount weg!
> Haben die diese Schuhe? Habe ich noch nie bei denen geshen...



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m712/five-ten.html


----------



## Neuling68 (22. Juni 2012)

Äh, das sind ja nur die Herrenmodelle.
Im Online- Shop hat bike-discount einige Dinge, die sie im Laden nicht haben. Also im Laden gibt es die Schuhe leider nicht...
Grüsse
Alex


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2012)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Äh, das sind ja nur die Herrenmodelle.
> Im Online- Shop hat bike-discount einige Dinge, die sie im Laden nicht haben. Also im Laden gibt es die Schuhe leider nicht...
> Grüsse
> Alex



ok, dass es die Sachen nicht alle auch im Laden gibt wusste ich nicht. Da bin ich wohl vom Hibike-Ladengeschäft hier etwas verwöhnt , das ist quasi direkt ans Lager vom Online-Versand drangebaut.

Prinzipiell dürftest du bei


Neuling68 schrieb:


> Größe 40/41


doch aber kein Problem mit den "Herrenmodellen" haben, oder?
Ich weiß, schmale Füße und so... aber die Damenmodelle von 5.10 sind ja auch nicht gerade furchtbar schmal geschnitten. 
Einfach mal anprobieren!
(zur Not einfach schicken lassen und wenn es nicht passt wieder retour, geht ja auch dank Fernabsatzgesetz)


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2012)

egal , ob es die herrenmodelle sind . hab auch einen extrem schmalen fuss und fahre den 510  impact ( den schwarzen , hohen) - passt gut - hab 38 und den 39er schuh .der grip ist abartig gut - und ICH finde den schuh sogar noch schön ..


----------



## mangolassi (22. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich es schon erwähnt: die Damenschuhe von 5.10 (Karver woman) sind genau gleich gross und breit wie die Herrenmodelle. Mit meinem sensiblen Füssen und Messchieber überprüft, ich hab beide. 
Hatte! Und dann habe ich sie in Morgins auf dem Parkplatz vergessen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

..da wird sich jemand gefreut haben


----------



## alet08 (26. Juni 2012)

*hüstel*
hat eine der Damen Erfahrungen mit dem´desert enforcer´? Er schaut nämlich recht schmal aus, so daß er auch für die Freundin geeignet sein könnet...

Danke und weg, Alex


----------



## Mito1973 (25. August 2012)

aufkeien fall five ten mc askill!!!habe den  schuh in 2 monaten ca 10 mal benutzt und die sohle löst sich,keine stabilität mehr,keinen halt und die nähte gehen auf!!voll schlecht..hat sonst noch wer probleme mit dem schuh???reklamation wird nicht anrekannt..120 euro also für arsch!!!damit muss man an die öffentlichkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grino21 (28. August 2012)

Mito1973 schrieb:


> aufkeien fall five ten mc askill!!!habe den schuh in 2 monaten ca 10 mal benutzt und die sohle löst sich,keine stabilität mehr,keinen halt und die nähte gehen auf!!voll schlecht..hat sonst noch wer probleme mit dem schuh???reklamation wird nicht anrekannt..120 euro also für arsch!!!damit muss man an die öffentlichkeit...


 
Komisch das einzige was bei mir abgefallen ist. Auch beim Freerider/Pro und den anderen ist das weisse Fersenschild FiveTen California. Sonst hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2012)

Hey zusammen!

Ich habe die Freerider, sehr feine Schuhe! Zwar klobig und warm, aber funktionieren 1A. 
Jetzt sollen es Spitfire werden, teils auch für den Alltag. Kann jmd die Sohlen vergleichen?


Die wichtigste Frage ist jedoch für einen Freund:
Welche Flatschuhe gibts im deutschen Markt über Deutsche Größe 48? Den Minaar gibt es z.B. bei bikeunit in 48, den Hellcat sogar in 48,5.
5.10 antwortet via Kontaktformular leider nicht.



Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2012)

Bei den Ladies werden sich solch großen Größen sicher nicht finden...


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2012)

Tschuldige, es sollte deutsche 48er Größe heißen, habs mal editiert


----------



## alet08 (28. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei den Ladies werden sich solch großen Größen sicher nicht finden...



"Tschuldige, es sollte deutsche 48er Größe heißen, habs mal editiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Das macht die Größe aber nicht kleiner...


----------



## Neuling68 (29. August 2012)

Du befindest dich im Frauenforum!
Das Thema gibts bestimmt auch im allgemeinen Forum oder du musst selbst eins aufmachen...
Greats
Alex


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2012)

Ups, entschuldigt bitte, das ist mir so nicht aufgefallen.
Ich bin dann mal weg *hutzieh*


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Januar 2013)

Liebe Ladies, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Hab mir die Maltese Falcon Five Ten zugelegt. Leider muss ich aber feststellen, dass wenigstens bei Temperaturen unter 0 scheint diese Schuhe gleicht auch null Halt zu bieten. Meine alte Wanderschuhe waren eigentlich weit überlegen. Was ist nur los??? Habe mich für die Maltese Falcon entschieden, da ich gern auch mit Klicks fahre. Wollte aber über den Winter lernen, ohne Klickies zu fahren.


----------



## Principiante (26. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Liebe Ladies, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Hab mir die Maltese Falcon Five Ten zugelegt. Leider muss ich aber feststellen, dass wenigstens bei Temperaturen unter 0 scheint diese Schuhe gleicht auch null Halt zu bieten. Meine alte Wanderschuhe waren eigentlich weit überlegen. Was ist nur los??? Habe mich für die Maltese Falcon entschieden, da ich gern auch mit Klicks fahre. Wollte aber über den Winter lernen, ohne Klickies zu fahren.




Hallo HiFi!

Ich denke Du hast die Schuhe mit der falschen Sohle gewählt.
Die hier wäre griffiger gewesen, wenn sie mit SPD sein sollen:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/95690501/Five Ten Hellcat SPD Schuhe.html

Eigentlich ist aber diese hier die griffigste Sohle von Five Ten:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html

Aber diese ist eben nicht für Klickis, aber die beißen sich echt fest!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. Januar 2013)

Falsche Sohle?

Laut bikemailorder: 
"Der FiveTen Maltese Falcon kommt mit der patentierten Stealth S1 Außensohle für bisher _*beispiellos hohe Haftreibung*_" 

später nochmal...

"patentierte Stealth S1 Sohle - unglaublich viel Grip auf nahezu jedem Untergrund"


 Grip musste ausreichend vorhanden sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Aber Grip gab's null. Wirklich - meine Füße rutschten ständig ab. Die Pins fanden keine Fläche zum festhalten...  Ich habe viele Berichte gelesen über diesen Schuh. Nirgendwo habe ich über fehlenden Grip gelesen.


 Wer hier fährt five tens in Winter?


----------



## Principiante (26. Januar 2013)

... hm, vielleicht wird die Sohle bei der Kälte so hart, das der Grip flöten geht? Bin vorgestern mit den Trekkingschuhen unterwegs gewesen, schade.

Weißt Du was, ich drehe morgen mal ne' Runde mit meinen Five Ten und schreibe dann hier einen Bericht, okay? Falls es morgen noch kalt ist...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (26. Januar 2013)

...Kursänderung, hab grad gelesen das morgen +4° kommen, also es wird wärmer.

Darum hab ich eben einen Schuh auf den Balkon gelegt (  _lach!_)
und werde ihn in einer Stunde auf dem Pedal testen.


----------



## Sandra07 (26. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir die Five Ten Impact und einen Satz Flatpedale zu Weihnachten geschenkt und ich bin echt begeistert vom Grip!
Selbst jetzt bei der Kälte haben die soviel Grip, dass ich den Fuß nicht auf dem Pedal drehen kann, sondern den Fuß vom Pedal abheben muss, um ihn zu drehen.
Vielleicht haben die Maltese Falcon eine andere Gummimischung?

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2013)

@Hifi:

Unter 0°??? Da würden mir aber die Füße in diesen Five Ten sicherlich abfrieren. Halten die wirklich die Füße so warm, dass man damit bei Eiseskälte unterwegs sein kann? 
Meine Karver Women hatte ich zwar auch schon bei frischeren Temperaturen an und die Füße waren recht warm, aber das waren noch recht moderate Temperaturen. Inzwischen fahr ich bei der eisigen Jahreszeit ein paar günstige Trekkingstiefel von ALDI. Die halten schön warm und trocken, und die halten auf den Flats auch ganz ordentlich 
Problem sind bei mir die Finger, die dann irgendwann fast absterben  ...nicht die Füße!


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Hifi,
ich hatte diesen Winter auch zwischendurch mal meine 5.10 (Impact) an, obwohl ich sonst eigentlich eher Wanderschuhe bevorzuge. Wegen dem Grip kann ich mich auch bei leichten Minusgraden (bis -4 ging's glaub bei uns) nicht beschweren. Kann gut sein, dass die Sohle leicht aushärtet, aber der Grip reicht noch dicke und ist meinen Hanwag Wanderschuhen immer noch überlegen. Einmal hatte ich aber nach einer kurzen Pause eine dünne Eisschicht an der Sohle, da war der Halt auf den Pedalen natürlich weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (26. Januar 2013)

...so, Schuh vom Balkon geholt (  ) und rauf auf's Pedal! 
Ne, also ich kann nicht sagen, dass der Grip weg ist.
Hab extra einen warmen Schuh und einen ( Balkon  ) kalten Schuh an und beide beißen sich eigentlich richtig gut fest.


Sorry HiFi, dann muss es bei Deinen an etwas anderem liegen. Vielleicht doch eine andere Gummimischung,- wie Sandra07 schon schrieb???



LG, Principiante!


----------



## Veloce (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin bestimmt schon zwei Winter  auch  bei -5 mit meinen verfrorenen Füßen in  Five ten Impact High unterwegs ohne  zu frieren  und ohne Gripverlust .
Weil die Kältenbrücke von den Schuhplatten fehlt hab ich sogar  wärmere Füße wie in den SPD Winterschuhen .


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

Da hier auch Klickis vorgeschlagen worden sind....

Ich fahre die Mallet 3 Klickis mit entsprechenden Schuhen und kann die nur empfehlen. Dank Plattform kann man auch kurz ausgekickt fahren


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ladies, 

vielen vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Antworten und @_Principiante_ - für die Selbstversuche!   

Tja, nur was mache ich jetzt? Konnte es an den Pedalen liegen? eher nicht... Ich finde die Beschreibung schon irreführend. Die Sohle hat die versprochene Übergrip einfach gar nicht. Nur was soll ich machen? Die Schuh ist für mich jetzt nutzlos - es gibt bessere Klickschuhe (die vor allem nicht so schwer sind).

Noch mal herzlichen Dank für Hilfe Ladies - ihr seid top 
 @_Schranzi85_  ich bin - bis meinem Rad gestohlen wurde - die Time Freeride Pedalen vielen Jahren mit beste Erfahrung gefahren. Ich wollte nämlich das Fahren ohne üben...

Und nochmal an @Principiante - ich hab endlich die "ZZYZX" an meinem on*one geschraubt - die sind total klasse - genau das richtige für ein Winterbike   Vielen Danke dafür!


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

Oh sorry hab ich wohl überlesen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

Macht nix - schön - ich bin nicht die einzige, die gern mit Klicks unterwegs bin. Nur am Ochsenkopf beim Ladies Treffen bin ich ordentlich an meiner persönlichen 'Klicksgrenze' gestoßen. Würde gern mehr Zuversicht ohne Klickies haben... Muss ich lernen... hab das mtbing mit klickies gelernt - im Falchland macht es ja auch mehr sinn...


----------



## Principiante (27. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> vielen vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Antworten und @_Principiante_ - für die Selbstversuche!
> 
> ...



 he, für Dich mach ich doch fast alles!!

Ich würd die Schuhe probieren zurück zu geben, mit genau dieser Grundangabe!
 Und wenn das nicht geht, dann verkauf sie bei eBay!
Ne echt, Du ärgerst Dich sonst nur!

Kauf Dir meine, die sind top!

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html

...und sie sind aus Leder, die meisten Five Ten sind aus Kunstleder, mag ich gar nicht.

( Obwohl ich immer wieder sagen muss, dass meine Trekkingschuhe auch guten Grip haben (Vibram Sohle). )

Five Ten sind aber eben vom Grip einen Ticken besser.

Schade, das Du damit so ein Pech hattest.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Kauf Dir meine, die sind top!
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html
> 
> ...




Ah ja siehst'e ! Genau die Spitfire habe ich zwei mal bestellt bei 2 verschiedenen Läden! Leider war meine Große dann doch bei beiden (bikemailorder und hibike eben) nicht mehr lieferbar. Leider sind die sau schwer zu finden in meiner Große.


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab mal versucht ohne Klickis zu fahren bzw.  Sprünge zu machen. Hab mir einfach gesagt ok spring einfach wie mit Klickis denn da mach ich das wie man es mit Flats machen soll. Ging tierisch in die Hose.... Daher bleib ich lieber dabei und klicke ggf einfach einen Fuß aus wenns brennslich wird. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Principiante (27. Januar 2013)

@Hifi: ...welche Größe brauchst Du denn?
 @Schranzi85: Das ist alles Übungssache, ich bin früher auch nur Klickis gefahren, jetzt fahr ich nur flats...
Ist das die Platzangstjacke von BMO, die gerade im Angebot ist??
Wie ist die?
Bist Du zufrieden?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

@_Principiante_ 

Hibike listet die Große, die ich brauche, als lieferbar (*Wir  erwarten eine Lieferzeit von mindestens 2 Wochen. Sie können den  Artikel bei uns bestellen; wir informieren Sie umgehend per Mail, sobald  uns neue Informationen vorliegen.)*  - aber als ich die Bestellt habe, bekam ich eine Woche später die Nachtricht, dass die doch nicht lieferbar sind. Bei Bike Mail Order habe ich dann angerufen - die Schuhe, die sie auf der Website hatten, waren doch auch nicht lieferbar.... ärgerlich. Ich kläre erstmal die Maltese Falcon - dann versuche ich weiter...


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Januar 2013)

Die Five Ten Spitfire
www.hibike.de/shop/product/p234c675...-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html
hab ich mir letzten Sommer auch zugelegt - die sind echt klasse!
Habe zwar auch die Karver Women. Die sehen aber so wahnsinnig klobig am Fuß aus und im Sommer hat man Fußheizung inklusive, das hat mich echt gestört - der Grip auf den Flats ist klasse.

Die Spitfire aber sind zum einen, wie Principiante schon erwähnte, aus echtem Leder, sehr angenehm zu tragen (gerade im Sommer), machen nen schmalen Fuß (sehen auch richtig gut aus) und die Sohlen kleben richtig genial an den Flats. Uuuunnnd, den gab es sogar in meiner Größe 36 , was sich bei der Suche ja immer als sehr schwierig gestalten kann.  
Die sind wirklich gut. Kann sie auch nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Die Five Ten Spitfire
> www.hibike.de/shop/product/p234c67505fb2fdb18756945cc87fbf70/s/Five-Ten-Spitfire-Schuhe-midnight-black-Mod-2012.html
> hab ich mir letzten Sommer auch zugelegt - die sind echt klasse!
> Habe zwar auch die Karver Women. Die sehen aber so wahnsinnig klobig am Fuß aus und im Sommer hat man Fußheizung inklusive, das hat mich echt gestört - der Grip auf den Flats ist klasse.
> ...




Die hier waren meine erste Wahl... aber  in meiner Große nirgendswo gefunden und sonst keine Spitfire - egal welche Farbe. Sicherlich sind die 2013 Schuhe dann verfügbar.


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> @Hifi: ...welche Größe brauchst Du denn?
> @Schranzi85: Das ist alles Übungssache, ich bin früher auch nur Klickis gefahren, jetzt fahr ich nur flats...
> Ist das die Platzangstjacke von BMO, die gerade im Angebot ist??
> Wie ist die?
> ...



Hey,

naja bisher kam ich mit Klickis super zurecht und die Mallet sind echt spitze. 
Daher bleib ich vorerst dabei 

Ja das ist die Jacke. 
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen. 
Hat viele Taschen und hält Wind, Schnee und Wasser von einem fern. 
Also ich würde zuschlagen

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

